
How to Get Smarter, Be More Productive, and Do Everything with Zero Effort - dynamic99
http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2014/03/10-ways-to-get-smarter-be-more-productive-and-do-everything-with-zero-effort/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+68131+%28Farnam+Street%29
======
Spongeroberto
Only reason I clicked this link is because the title was so ridiculous I
expected satire. I don't even bother clicking links like "X ways to..." or "Y
reasons to" or "Z people who". These are pretty much always useless articles
that have next to no content, but still find a way to spread that little
content over multiple pages to maximize the number of intrusive ads they can
give you.

I wish people would stop trying to be sneaky and start using sensible titles
to articles. But traffic is everything, so they won't. Even good articles hide
the main topic in their titles now. It's sad.

I keep imagining a newspaper in 1914 stating "The nation that violated
Belgium's neutrality - find out who inside"

~~~
Jugurtha
_I don't even bother clicking links like "X ways to..." or "Y reasons to" or
"Z people who"_

Have you seen the other blog posts ?

\- Contagious: 6 Reasons Things Catch On \- 5 Short Reads to Expand Your Mind

The article is so ridiculous that you know the guy did it on purpose.

------
return0
I was initially afraid someone stole my secrets, but turns out that isn't the
case, thank god.

------
kybernetikos
Not sure why anyone would post a blog about the fact that someone is going to
use less link-bait titles in future under a link-bait title to hacker news.

This is one of the many situations in which the preference for article titles
as headlines on HN doesn't work well. Other situations are when I need some
context about why I should care (like who is saying the thing in the title),
when the title is really boring or obvious by itself, or when the title has
only the vaguest relationship to the content.

------
thinkersilver
Clicked on this because the title didn't have the 10 ways in it. Some have
already commented on the link baitedness of the title, so shan't. I was ready
to dismiss the site entirely after realizing I had been duped into reading
aired frustrations when I stumbled across his mental models page as I looked
for escape. Nice Summary!

One of the very few times distrust has turned to glee in a split second. I
happen to be looking at mental models at the moment to improve my processes
and daily decision making. Bump for the incidental discovery.

------
namenotrequired
I misread it as "...with zero _effect_ ", and the article was exactly what I
expected it to be.

------
kirbyk
Tim Ferriss would disagree with every premise in this article.

